# Jordan river



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

Went to the jordan river. The guys next to us and were leaving said they caught 1 little white bass and he gave us his worms so Me and my friend tried them but we only got bites we saw like 20 fish hop but couldent get them to bite.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good job for keeping up with it. Try tibblefork with powerbait from the dam. Or use a little piece of worm under a bobber by any brush on the jordan. You will at least get bluegills that way.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You got bites but didn't land anything?

Hmmm.

Okay, what size/type of hook are you using and how is it rigged?


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

I do not know What type of hook it was I took it from my friend it wasent a barbed hook we just used those worms the guy gave us. We used a bubble and a foot and 1/2 of leader then with worm I would just cast out into current and let it take it down and that is when I would get the bites.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

I will try that and I hope I catch something.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It sounds like you're using either too small of a hook or you're not letting the fish bite long enough. 

Are you just reeling in when you get a tap or do you actually pull your rod up and back to set the hook?

From what you're saying, I think you need to use a bigger hook (I'd say bait holder 4 or 2 for JR) and you shouldn't try to set the hook until you've seen the bubble dance more than once.

Then don't just reel in...Jerk back and set that hook. You'll start catching fish soon enough.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I have never spent any significant time on the jordan.... LOAH knows his stuff so give it a shot


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I would also recomend using a worm threader to keep the worm on! I don't miss nearly as many fish that way!


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

I will go to sportsmans and pick up I couple of those hooks and I will try to get a worm threder. That was probly the problem I wasent jerking up That is the reason I think.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you fishing off the top? If you are then you should try putting on a sinker and just go off the bottom. You will get more fish on the Jordan fishing off the bottom, and you wont be reeling in every 20 seconds to cast again. Also, try shrimp or chicken livers, or carp meat if you can get a carp to butcher.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

My friend uses marshmellows He catches fish every time So I was going to try to use marshmellow and then some meat.


----------

